# Boss DD-20 VS Electro Harmonics Memory Man



## Alab335 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello,

I don’t know a lot about delays and looking for a unit that won’t cut out my tone to much. I have an effect loop on my amp but normaly plug my pedals line. What would be the most versatile one the Boss DD-20 or the Electro Harmonics Memory Man ? 

Thanks

All


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Versatile? DD-20
Which version of the memory man were you looking at? The old ones sound great... better than any one setting on the DD-20 IMHO, but if versatile is what you're going for, the boss will do the trick (and can be had for less money!)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with sivs. I've never owned a DD20 but I played with a friends for a while a few times and it reminded me a lot of the Line 6 DL4 that I used to own. Definitely more versatile and capable of different types of delay and tap tempo and looping as well. 

Having said that, there's a reason I don't own the DL4 anymore. The Memory Man is something special when it comes to sound. It's phenomenal.


----------



## Alab335 (Jan 10, 2010)

sivs said:


> Versatile? DD-20
> Which version of the memory man were you looking at?


Hello sivs,

Dont know yet (Memory toy, memory boy, deluxe memory boy, deluxe memory man, stereo memory man with hazarai, a lot to choose from ???).

I want a pedal that wont cut out my tone too much and will help emulate David Gilmour, The Edge and Bill Frissel sonic landscapes.

All


----------



## discomalaria (Feb 17, 2010)

I would also agree with sivs, DD-20 is a beast and can produce some truly outrageous sounds. We use several, and we also use a stereo memory man with hazarai.

Between the two, the SMMH produces a much cleaner sound, but isn't as flexible as the DD-20 when it comes to live tweaking (it's still pretty cool though). Though I play in a noise band, so I doubt I have the same requirements as you.

Sound quality: SMMH by far.
Tweakability and outrageousness: DD-20.

Also, we've noticed a lot of lag with the SMMH when it comes to tap tempo, so if you really need your delay tempo-synched for extended periods then I would suggest the DD-20. But then again, if you are really concerned about delay synchro then you should probably be looking for something with MIDI.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Alab335 said:


> Hello sivs,
> 
> Dont know yet (Memory toy, memory boy, deluxe memory boy, deluxe memory man, stereo memory man with hazarai, a lot to choose from ???).
> 
> ...


If you are looking for one sound that you'll love, find yourself an older deluxe memory man and call it done. I had one for a while and they really sound great, but for what I do now I find my eventide timefactor is awesome because of all of the features. That being said, if you don't mind the lack of tap tempo, the size and the sometimes unruly power supply (and the price for an older one), the DMM is awesome. If you want something that'll inspire some new sounds and plays well live, pick up a used DD-20. With some tweaking, you'll get close enough to the sounds you love and have lots of other options. The DL-4 is also a good option... actually there are lots of good options out there. I'd be temped to wait a month or two for the Diamond memory lane Jr...


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

*re SMMH*

I have a SMMH, Stereo Memory Man with Hazarai that I bought brand new about a year or so ago. It is a really cool pedal that does so much! I used it a lot, noodling around and home and would make a great tool for recording and getting creative. I find now that I play in a band, I just stick with the simple stuff and have a Carbon Copy analog delay. Nothing wrong with the SMMH, just takes up more space on my board. We gig, and I wanted simplicity.
If you are interested I be willing to part with it. I have all the packaging and probably purchase receipt. Seems to be sitting these days alot, and not getting used.

Keith 
[email protected]


----------



## Alab335 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info,

It will probably be between the Boss DD-20 and the SMMH, just wondering which has the best looper?

All


----------



## discomalaria (Feb 17, 2010)

Alab335 said:


> Thanks for the info,
> 
> It will probably be between the Boss DD-20 and the SMMH, just wondering which has the best looper?
> 
> All


SMMH has the edge on this, with more loop time available then the DD-20 (23 vs 30 seconds or something like that), though personally I'm not a fan of EHX's foot pedals (I don't like how they feel). Honestly though, you'll get a much better experience with a dedicated looper: more loop time, better control, able to save loops, etc.


----------

